# Might be buying a 45 USPc



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a USPc 45 for carry/home defense. I want a gun with a manual safety that I can leave loaded around the house and eventually carry.

Can the gun be decocked. I am not a 100% of the terminology, but what I would want is to have a round in the chamber and the hammer decocked and the safety on. Right now I have a Springfield XD9 and I wouldn't feel comfortable with a round in the chamber with a SA gun.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes it can carry it in exactly the manner in which you describe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep. I really like my 9mm USPc. In fact - I just had it hard chromed


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. BTW that's nice shipwreck I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

The USPc series come in a variety of different "Variants." Mine is a V1, which is what you're looking for...DA/SA, decocker and safety. They have something like 9 different variants, but could be wrong on the number. You can find variations of all the DA, SA, decock and safety features (some w/o decock, some w/o safety, yada yada yada) in different mutations, and can also find them set up for lefties.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

The USP 45c quickly became my favorite. Very soft-shooting .45ACP and lots of carry mode options. I'm not really a "belt and suspenders" type of guy, so I carry it decocked without the safety on. So like a revolver, the first shot will be DA, but all after, short SA.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I just bought one today! I love the feel of the grip. The only problem is the background check system was down so I have to pick it up a tonight or tomorrow.  I can't wait to hit the range with it...


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

So, have you picked it up yet?


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> So, have you picked it up yet?


Piked it up yesterday, but the range was closed. I hope I can get out today and shoot it


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> So, have you picked it up yet?


I finally just got back from the range with it. I love this gun!!! I still have to get used to shooting a .45 but I was happy with my results. My shots were not a tight as they were with a 9mm but I still kept it in the 10 ring. pratice practice pratice I guess


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Just remember to put a Hogue grip on it and it will be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. :mrgreen: Congrats on the purchase! Welcome to the HK family. :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

stevexd9 said:


> I finally just got back from the range with it. I love this gun!!! I still have to get used to shooting a .45 but I was happy with my results. My shots were not a tight as they were with a 9mm but I still kept it in the 10 ring. pratice practice pratice I guess


Congratulations. You got a great gun. My hands are so small I don't need a Hogue grip - my USP45c is perfect as is.


----------

